# Timing of Protein Supplementation



## Gyakuto (Jun 18, 2022)

It seems that _when_ you imbibe your protein supplement is important for greater muscle protein synthesis.









						The Impact of Pre-sleep Protein Ingestion on the Skeletal Muscle Adaptive Response to Exercise in Humans: An Update - PubMed
					

This review provides an update on recent research assessing the effect of pre-sleep protein ingestion on muscle protein synthesis rates during overnight sleep and the skeletal muscle adaptive response to exercise training. Protein ingested prior to sleep is effectively digested and absorbed...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Taking 28g of casein-derived protein before retiring for the night appears to be optimal for increasing muscle mass _if_ you perform your workouts between 8-10pm. Morning weight-lifters may obtain less benefit from nocturnal protein-dosing, so adjusting the timing of supplementation may be more beneficial, although no data for this is provided.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 18, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> It seems that _when_ you imbibe your protein supplement is important for greater muscle protein synthesis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go figure.  That falls in line with my current workouts schedule and what I do.  I always think of the body repair process like a maintenance crew.  The maintenance crew can't do their job completely unless the machine (the body) shuts down so that repairs can be done.  Unfortunately this wasn't the driving force for me to work out at night.  But it's still interesting.


----------



## Damien (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't think that's anything surprising really. Ingested protein only sticks around for so long; unlike fat and carbs, which are readily converted into fat or stored as glycogen, the body doesn't do a great job of storing protein. Therefore spacing out your protein across the day is one way to optimise muscle growth. It is generally considered to be a small % though. Getting enough protein each day in general, and of course training enough are the biggest factors.

But if you have the option, keeping the protein flowing throughout the day can help. I generally take slow digesting protein before bed, keeps some in my system whilst I'm asleep.


----------

